# 2009 NARA Championships



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

The first Highlights video is finally done. Erin and I wrapped it up last night and uploaded it to YouTube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo3FSf01DE8http://www.youtube.com/v/Qo3FSf01DE8 We did something different this year and included a bloopers section at the end. We all know they happen, if they didn't everyone would be getting perfect scores, so why not have some fun with it. 

Enjoy


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Very nice, I like the new bloopers. It shows exactly how hard it is for these dogs. I know it is a pain in the butt to get a dog consistent all the time. Most of these dogs and handlers are more than knowledgable and use to doing all of the exercises but it just goes to show that everyone makes mistakes. Very nice again, glad to see so much effort put into the video and obviously the trial!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

very nice editing. the slow motion was cool.


----------



## Darryl Richey (Jul 3, 2006)

Kadi and Erin, I can say I personally appreciate your hard work. Thank you.

Darryl


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Very Nice, Thanks for all the Hard work Ladies! =D>


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Really cool video thanks for posting it.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Man that was a fun video! Wish I could've been there.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

That's some great stuff right there!

I'd rather take groin bites all day than put something like that together! (both are a labor of love though, eh?)

Thanks for all the hard work! I really enjoyed watching it, over and over! Congratulations on "nailing it."

Tim


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

The dog laying waste to the hurdle @ 8:05 was awesome!! LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Very Nice Video!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

It was a little like being there watching that. Great job!


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

super video, nice to see some dutch shepherds


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Great Video Kadi, fantastic job, very fun.
Toran


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Kadi and Erin the two of you ALWAYS every year do a GREAT job with the editing and posting of the championships. I absolutely love the coverage. The membership loves the two of you and your efforts. Thank you sooooo much!!! Happy new year and may God bless you with health, prosperity and happiness for 2010!!!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I enjoyed the highlight video. =D> 

It reminded me how I didn't video the dogs like I planned to do...socializing and watching dogs instead. But, I want to have the footage of each dog and the entire trial. After watching highlites, I started asking where to get the entire Championships on dvd. 

Found out Sandrine videoed the entire trial and has it available through paypal so I've ordered a copy this week. She has the Regionals (Oxnard, CA) which I wasn't able to attend too as well. $25 each. For those that want it as well her email address is: [email protected]


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

A lot of the video we used for the Championship highlights came from Sandrine's video. She did a really good job with the taping, it's definitely worth the $25.00 And I have to say I LOVE knowing that if I'm to busy to have my camera out during the trial (normally I am taping/photographying everything, but not lately) I can get a copy of it later.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> The first Highlights video is finally done. Erin and I wrapped it up last night and uploaded it to YouTube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo3FSf01DE8http://www.youtube.com/v/Qo3FSf01DE8 We did something different this year and included a bloopers section at the end. We all know they happen, if they didn't everyone would be getting perfect scores, so why not have some fun with it.
> 
> Enjoy





Joby Becker said:


> Very Nice Video!


 I enjoyed the video where people and dogs are making mistakes. Pretty hilarious to watch!


----------

